# [SOLVED][XMMS]Skaczący dźwięk

## Nomen

Hello 

Mam dosyć dziwny problem. Właściwie to dostrzegłem go niedawno i myślałem ,że to chwilowe.

Mianowicie: odpalam sobie XMMS , puszczam muzyczkę i zaczynam coś robić na kompie......

Odpalam np. Open Offica - dźwięk zanika, przerywa a po załadowaniu open offica znowu działa.

Gdyby to był tylko Open Ofiice dał bym spokój bo w końcu to jest dosyć pamięciożerny klocek.

Ale tak się dzieje we wszystkich aplikacjach. Np odpalam Krusadera - dziwiek zkacze, rozpakowywuje archiwum - to samo, przeglądam obrazki w GQview - podczas ich doczytywania (jeśli są wieksze) dźwięk też się sypie.

Jednym słowem  - nie wiem jak tego dokonałem ale mój system zachowywuje się jakby był JEDNOZADANIOWY !!!

Problem pojawił się na dniach więc to efekt jakiegoś mojego grzebania (chyba)   :Embarassed: 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -fno-stack-protector-al                                         l -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.                                         4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/conf                                         ig/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex                                         /config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks prelink sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl                                          ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://src.gentoo.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac aalib acpi alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 ccache cdinstall                                          cdparanoia cdr cg crypt cups curl dbus dedicated directfb dlloader doc dri dvd dvdread encode esd exif expat fam fat fbcon ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut glx gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hardened idn imagemagick imlib input_devices_mouse ipv6 irda jabber jack java javascript jpeg junit kde lcms libcaca libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mysql ncurses nls nsplugin ntfs ntlm nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl opera oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline recode reiserfs samba sblive scanner sdl slang snmp spell sse sse2 ssl subtitles tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff tools truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_nvidia videos vorbis win32codecs wma wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

flagi ustawione w make.conf

```
USE="3dnow aac acpi -apm -bonobo ccache cdinstall cdparanoia cg dbus \

     dedicated dlloader doc dri dvd dvdread -eds -emboss fat fbcon -gnome \

     glx -gtkhtml hardened input_devices_mouse irda jabber java javascript \

     libcaca lm_sensors matroska mmx mmxext -mozilla mp3 mp4live mpeg2 \

     mplayer ntfs ntlm nls nsplugin nvidia opera reiserfs pic sblive scanner sse \

     sse2 subtitles theora tools -usb v4l v4l2 vcd \

     video_cards_nvidia videos win32codecs wma xml xscreensaver \

     xvmc zip"
```

Dodam jeszcze ,że moja karta to sblive ,alse mam wkompilowaną w jądro.

Aha nie ruszałem ostatnio jądra - tzn ,że ten problem nie pojwił sie po przkompilowaniu jądra.

Oto co podejrzewam :

- KDE i jego graficzne konfiguratory - dużo się bawiłem   :Rolling Eyes: 

- zabawy z profuse 

- zabawy z nice

- prelink 

- może to tylko lokalne szaleństwo xmms'a ??

- ???? 

acha oto wynik  lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8374 P4X400 Host Controller/AGP Bridge (rev 82)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 04)

00:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 01)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

00:0c.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
```

Jak widać nic nie siedzi na przerwaniu SBLIVE oprócz niego samego.

Hmm jakieś sugestie ???

----------

## tuniek

hdparm DMA ??   :Smile: 

----------

## Nomen

No właśnie to jest trochę dziwne.

hdparm /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 24321/255/63, sectors = 200049647616, start = 0
```

hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Czy dla dysków SATA dma włącza się w jakiś inny sposób ?? 

Czy może one tego parametru nie używają ??

A może jednak mam coś zwalone w jądrze ??

EDIT:

Kurde no teraz już jestem na 99% pewny ,że to wina dysku.

Pobiegałem trochę po forum i znalazłem podobne objawy u innych.

Teraz pozostaje kwestia jak sprawdzić ten dysk.

Jak próbuje go sprawdzać poprzez:

smartctl -i /dev/sda

to mi wywala:

```
smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: ATA      ST3200826AS      Version: 3.03

SATA disks accessed via libata are not currently supported by

smartmontools. When libata is given an ATA pass-thru ioctl() then an

additional '-d libata' device type will be added to smartmontools.
```

P.S. Chyba zmienie topic

arsen_edit: połączenie dwóch postów w jeden.

----------

## arsen

Przy dyskach sata nie ustawia się dma, dysk sam decyduje o tym.

----------

## Raku

sprawdź wydajność tego dysku poleceniem 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda
```

powinieneś mieć coś zblizonego do tego:

/dev/sda:

```
 Timing cached reads:   3260 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1628.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.01 seconds =  57.72 MB/sec

```

(+/- kilka MB/s)

jeśli odczyt będizesz miał na poziomie kilku MB/s, wtedy możesz się martwić o dysk

----------

## Nomen

już sprawdzałem.

hdparm -tT /dev/sda

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1708 MB in  2.00 seconds = 853.70 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.01 seconds =  57.89 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

----------

## Raku

dysk masz w porządku. Spróbuj innej wersji alsy, innego kernela (np. coś opartego o ck-sources) - może to coś da?

----------

## argasek

1. Sprawdź może też, czy podanie parametrów noapic i/lub noacpi do jądra poprawia sytuację.

2. Jeśli masz w BIOS opcję PCI Delay Transaction, ustaw ją na off, 0, coś w ten gust.

----------

## Nomen

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 1. Sprawdź może też, czy podanie parametrów noapic i/lub noacpi do jądra poprawia sytuację.
> 
> 2. Jeśli masz w BIOS opcję PCI Delay Transaction, ustaw ją na off, 0, coś w ten gust.

 

Nic nie pomogło. Problem leży gdzieś po stronie libata.

Przkompiluję jądro i zobaczę.

Uruchomiłem knopixa z: knopix acpi=off i tam wszystko ładnie śmiga

Jeśli rekompilacja nic nie da to chyba postawie Gentoo od nowa - instalowałem je ze stage1 i już po instalacji zauważyłem ,że brakowało mi dużo narzędzi systemowych,być może coś zwaliłem. Zrobie stage3 a potem dam emerge -e world.

Oczywiście to ostateczność, a nawet może głupota, ale może się okazać że tak będzie najszybciej  :Smile: 

----------

## Nomen

Hmm hmm hmm hmmm

Zmiana topicu po odkryciu co było przyczyną moich zmartwień.

Na początek może małe pytanie:

Jakie problemy są najtrudniejsze do rozwiązania? - Odpowiedź - najprostrze.

Gimanstykowałem się ,zmieniając jądra i ich parametry - właściwie ostatni tydzień mi na tym zleciał.

Zmieniałem sloty w kompie, przekładałęm karty dźwiękowe i nic cały czas dżwięk skakał podczas otwierania aplikacji.

Rozwiązanie przyszło niespodziewanie - niechcący odpaliłem mp3 w kmplayer'ze. I qrde tam się nie cieło.

Skasowałem katalog xmms i odpaliłem go z domyślnymi ustawieniami. 

I.......

już nie skacze . 

OMG a ja już byłem bliski myśli instalowania Gentoo od nowa.

Aż mnie głowa boli jak o tym pomyślę.

Jaka opcja była przyczyną skakania dźwięku - nie wiem. W każdym razie mam ten nieszczęsny konfig w backupie. jak ochłonę to go przejrze i porównam z domyślnymi ustawieniami.

Ide pouderzać głową w ścianę.

Pa

----------

## Aktyn

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> OMG a ja już byłem bliski myśli instalowania Gentoo od nowa. 
> 
> Ide pouderzać głową w ścianę.

 

E tam, lepsze piwko, szkoda ściany...   :Smile: 

A teraz pomyśl że ktoś np. ja ma taki sam problem, i ma  /home na osobnym dysku (partycji). Instalujesz Gentoo od nowa, montujesz home, a xmms dalej kaprysi.

Ja zwykle jak cos od razu nie zrobie to po prostu odkładam na potem, i ponawiam próbe, ponieważ zauważyłem że nieprzerwane siedzenie nad problemem powoduje powielanie tych samych błędów i w konsekwencji do straty czasu, a nie jeden bardzo skomplikowany problem rozwiązałem pijąc piwko   :Cool: 

----------

